# 6lb 5oz beauty



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Had to share this one. Had her blow up a popper topwater and threw back a lil later with a smallish white chatterbait with split tail trailer. She loaded up and pulled dragged a couple of times. I will also share that I had just fallen down a bank when some plants gave way. Boy I did deserve her! Photo'd and released safely! Go make babies big girl.....hate that none of my regular buddies or anybody really was there. I was all alone boooo.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wholly Crap! 6lb.5oz. is a Beast!!! Awesome! Good job, and I am officially a fan of yours.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks jig. I saw your dow lake pics, way 2 figure em out. Funny how a storm can turn em on or off. I've been a fan of yours for a while now


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice bass, i too tend to take some pics like you as i fish alone often.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great catch and release. My honey holes are currently mudpits but pics like these inspired me to go boat in rain for 3 hours Mon and again tomorrow.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a nice one, congratulations!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i have the same problem, seem to catch bigger fish when im alone, almost makes the experience not as rewarding when you dont have anyone to share it with. good reason to make the wife tag along. 

awesome beast.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Way to go! Great bass. I wouldn't have even considered throwing a top water this early, gives me something to think about. A good fisherman throws a follow up on a missed hit, nice. There is definitely an art to taking a picture of yourself holding a bass. It usually takes me 3 or 4 to get a decent one. My arm isn't long enough.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats JoeB. What a toad!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome, never caught one that big...


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i have the same problem, seem to catch bigger fish when im alone, almost makes the experience not as rewarding when you dont have anyone to share it with. good reason to make the wife tag along.
> 
> awesome beast.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......I'm thinking my wife wouldn't understand what the fuss was about.


Great catch though...I had several Monday evening short striking topwater.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

very nice fish. i hate to admit i haven't even got a single fish in the boat yet this year


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

That is one fine fish you caught there, congrats!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent! Kudos on throwing a topwater so early.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

AWESOME fish dude. doesn't it seem like you always catch the hogs when noones around? ironically, i caught a 6lb 5oz the first day of april and was by myself. im thinking about getting a little tripod or something


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

congrats on the piggy sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dude! I just was out tonight and I got one that weighed 6lbs. 8oz. Nice job! The fish I caught was my PB. 21 1/2in. Fattest Bass I've ever seen. Hit on a Rapala Flat Rap. Tight Lines


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thats a nice toad!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Somehow I managed to overlook this post. Great fish! What a pig.


----------

